# Spruce Grouse



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm looking for a new wall hanger. Can anybody help me with information on where and when to have the best chance to bag these birds (first hand info would be better)? :help:


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

I think the the nearest place you can hunt them is Montana.


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

I think Canada.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

There may be some on the Manitoulin Islands, and up around Iron Bridge, but we hunted north of Wawa.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Washington, Oregon, Idaho, and Montana come to mind.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Ontario. You don't have to go far from the Sault. Any place in the boreal forest will have them.


----------



## Kent3512 (Sep 6, 2010)

I wonder if MI will ever open a season on Spruce Grouse? Anyone ever hear of the "Spruce Grouse Society"?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Kent3512 said:


> ? Anyone ever hear of the "Spruce Grouse Society"?


 No. tell us about it.


----------



## Vahunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Forest Meister said:


> Ontario. You don't have to go far from the Sault. Any place in the boreal forest will have them.


We hunted about 50 miles north of Thunder Bay and the place was infested with them. Ontario is a good bet.


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

timberdoodles in canada,loads of them, spruce, sharptails and ruff grouse


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Planning on a hunt for next fall. I'll be staying at my buddy's cabin in Pickford so we'll be going through the Sault. If you could be a little more specific as to dates, places to stay, etc, I'd appreciate it or maybe be could team up on a hunt. Really like to get a mounter. Thanks.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Here, save your time and gas. You can catch them with your hand. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/Pair-Handsome-A...ryZ71123QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks but no thanks. I'd rather get one of my own but they sure do look pretty.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

They are the pretiest grouse in my opinion. I'm going to Quebec next week. If I see one I'll try to catch it for you. 

ATB


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

While hunting Dickinson County in the UP last fall, we came across a male and female on a gravel road. It was the first time I ever saw one up close. The things almost seemed tame. The male was absolutely beautiful. Getting to the point...the female basically looked exactly like a ruffed grouse, and at first, I thought it was. We talked about how it would be absolutely impossible to differentiate, "on the flush," between a female spruce grouse and a ruffed grouse. Not by any means suggesting that the OP take a sprucie in the UP. :rant:
But the mistake must be made on occasion. If you accidently dumped one, I guess you'd have to leave it for the yotes.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey thanks for the info.  Yeah, my buddy has a young Britney and really wants to try to get one for the wall.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

I've heard rumors of a few Spruce Grouse in zone 2; has anyone ever seen one South of the bridge? On a related note, the DNR experimented with Huns for a while in zone 3; have they gone the way of the DoDo or do any still exist?
Here's an early report of their status from the old Department of Conservation:
http://ww2.dnr.state.mi.us/publicat...abitat/Reports/WLD-library/1100-1199/1163.pdf


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

honk/quack said:


> Planning on a hunt for next fall. I'll be staying at my buddy's cabin in Pickford so we'll be going through the Sault. If you could be a little more specific as to dates, places to stay, etc, I'd appreciate it or maybe be could team up on a hunt. Really like to get a mounter. Thanks.


From pickford in less than 50 miles u can kill lots...except u have to cross a bridge...have ur gun transfer license(50 bucks if I remember.)....find good crown land or logging property.(not hard)...remember bring a great gps and some good walking boots...the terrian is nuts up there and even more remote than the up...do not get lost!


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

There will be no mistaking the difference between ruffed and spruce grouse. If it lands in a tree 10 yards out don't shoot because it's a spruce otherwise keep swinging and shoot and you will be attempting to hit a ruffed.


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

slammer said:


> There will be no mistaking the difference between ruffed and spruce grouse. If it lands in a tree 10 yards out don't shoot because it's a spruce otherwise keep swinging and shoot and you will be attempting to hit a ruffed.


:lol:lol. Never thought of that identification technique but you're right on.
They act like the king drunk on fermented berries. 
Don't ground pound the stupid bird that just stands there in the middle of the road as you approach.:lol: Then flushes up to a branch overhanging the same spot they were just standing.:lol:


----------

